# Nikon offers worst promotion...ever



## unfocused (Jul 1, 2014)

Nikon is offering a "switch and save" promotion that has to be one of the worst deals ever. If you buy a D810 ($3,300) and at least $1,700 in lenses or strobes, they'll send you a whopping $200 voucher good for a *future* purchase.

Seriously? Spend $5,000 to get $200 against another purchase. Okay, it does get a little better – if you spend an extra $7,000 on lenses, etc., ($10,300 total with the D810) they'll send you a $1,000 voucher. 

Oh, and by the way, the voucher is only good at the retailer where you bought the D810.

I certainly hope this isn't the start of a new trend among manufacturers and retailers.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks like I'll be switching to Nikon. Not.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2014)

Canon does not give any promotional points for their latest models. 
Presumably, those Nikon lenses have rebates or discounts, plus points from B&H or other major store.
Its certainly not a incentive to buy, but, if you are buying anyway, its worth some extra batteries or memory cards.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 1, 2014)

How can this be the worst promostion ever? 

If you buy Nikon stuff, Nikon will give you a coupon useful for buying other Nikon stuff. 

This is a problem?

Why is it bad for Nikon to offer a coupon for other Nikon stuff?

When I bought my new camera/lens system (about $5,000) from Adorama, they gave me a whopping $130 dollar gift certificate that could only be used at Adorama. Do you think that was the "worst promotion ever" also? I was happy with it!

"I certainly hope this isn't the start of a new trend among manufacturers and retailers"

Really? You don't like getting coupons that save you money on stuff you will probably want to buy in the future?

Yeah, cash back rebait is nice, but I fail to see what is so wrong with a coupon/giftcard/ect. It is not like we, as a group don't buy a lot of camera stuff. ;D


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 1, 2014)

not worth for the loss from switching, hence, kill the deal. it is worse because nikon offers too low 

1. some credit cards out there currently offer $200 cash back after $1500
2. discover currently offers $150 if one spends $1000/month
3. etc.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 1, 2014)

.
Obviously not intended for the discriminating shopper.

As my dear old mother used to say -- more money than brains.


----------



## test334 (Jul 1, 2014)

The profit margins on lenses are extremely thin so no discounts are possible. The money is made on bodies, accessories, services and peripherals. Suppose that the $200 voucher is entirely attributable to the body, then Nikon is giving you 6% off (200/3300=6%). Not much of a discount, but you can't expect much more than that.

Nikon is hoping that you'll spend the remaining $1'700 on flash guns to squeeze some profit out of the deal.

On a side note, this weekend you could buy the PIXMA Pro-100 for $34 on Adorama plus get paper worth $30 for free. Now, that's what I call a deal


----------



## eos650 (Jul 1, 2014)

Check out this deal on Amazon "Trade in your item. Get up to a $1800.00 Gift Card.". This is on the page for the EF 400mm f2.8L IS II.

<Sarcasm>
What a great deal? I bet people are lining up for this offer...
</Sarcasm>


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 1, 2014)

Never mind the worst part of all of this, you end up stuck with a Nikon! 

Jim


----------



## hambergler (Jul 2, 2014)

It's a good deal if you are purchasing a 300mm or 400mm prime


----------

